# Red vs Blue



## Edgedancer (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone watch this show? I have only been following it for a year or so but I have watched it all several times.


----------



## Klarkykat (May 15, 2010)

Not Funny.

Of course there will be plenty to dispute me.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 15, 2010)

I love red vs blue, ive watched the entire 100 episodes of blood gulch and always manage to laugh my ass off. however i cant bring myself to watch the new series, even though i know its beautiful.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 15, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> I love red vs blue, ive watched the entire 100 episodes of blood gulch and always manage to laugh my ass off. however i cant bring myself to watch the new series, even though i know its beautiful.


You shoul really try the new series. They are funnier than the original in my opinion.


----------



## Green0scar (May 15, 2010)

I love RvB, I've been watching since the 3rd season. I'm loving the animation, its works quite well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 15, 2010)

^ Best Episode Ever.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 15, 2010)

RvB and Arby 'n the Chief are the best!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2010)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> Not Funny.
> 
> Of course there will be plenty to dispute me.



Because you've got such great reasons...

I watched a bit a while ago but haven't watched it in years. IDK why, I find it funny, I just kinda forgot about it. I'll start watching it some time.


----------



## WildWon (May 17, 2010)

I have the first 4 or 5 dvds. LOVED that show. Stopped watching when it "ended." Haven't restarted watching it.

Wife® and I will pop em in from time to time and revisit our favorite bloodgultch moments.


----------



## Klarkykat (May 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Klarkykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah now. I'm sorry that i can't give many reasons. But for me it's just not funny. With a lot of this geeky kind of humour i just find it a little cringy. 

But whatever. Other people find it hilarious and that's cool.


----------



## Geekzam (May 21, 2010)

I've watched every RvB episode, including the PSA videos and I am currently waiting for the next episode on Monday. 
I like Red VS Blue.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

I love Red vs Blue, I have seen every episode, an old friend of mine had the DVD sets.


----------



## purechaos996 (May 21, 2010)

RvB is amazing lol I think I've just about every episode and I look forward to the new on this monday the new CG effects are sweet. Arby N the Chief is also very funny I enjoy those too.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 21, 2012)

Since Season 10 just started I thought I might pull this thread back up to the top to see if there is any renewed interest in Red vs Blue. I know that its been years since the last post but hey, Its still a massive fandom of mine.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 21, 2012)

The later seasons where they actually do custom animations are god damn awesome. I've watched those specific seasons several times.
It NEVER gets old watching Tex beat the shit out of the guys with glorious custom animations.
I've always enjoyed the comedy in the series though.

Had no idea Season 10 even started. I'll probably check it out now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I got up to the point where one of them gets stuck in Marathon Durandal.

I do like the series though, I've always been impressed by the production behind the Halo and Halo 2 set of stuff. It takes a lot of time to set up stunts correctly and get the correct camera angles in goddamn Halo. I should start up again, even if you don't like Halo, the comedy is pretty good.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn, thought it was a Pokemon thread.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2012)

I watched the show for the longest time but fell out with the newer episodes as it became more and more story focused. I don't think it's bad, by any means, but I just kind of lost interest.


----------

